# Audi A4 paint thickness



## organgrinder (Jan 20, 2008)

Can anyone tell me approx what reading I should be getting on a 2008 Audi A4 with Brilliant Black (non metallic) paint?

Does anyone know if modern non metallic finishes like this has a clear top coat?

I have readings on most of the car around 115 to 125. The door checks are around 95 but the front of the bonnet appears thin to me, being mid 90 also.

I tried a small area with G-Techniq P1 on a white Lake County polishing pad and got some correction but nothing great. I don't really want to get stuck in with a heavier pad unless I know I have a reasonable amount of paint to work with.


----------



## organgrinder (Jan 20, 2008)

Surely someone must know the answer!


----------



## Victor (Oct 10, 2010)

you readings seems quite thin, but with a good polish you only remove about 1-3 microns of paint.

and i'm pretty sure that it has claer coat on top.

sorry for my bad english.


----------



## petemattw (Nov 3, 2008)

take a reading against the inside of the door or the underside of the bonnet, that will give you an idea of what the factory finish was!


----------



## IbizaFR (May 22, 2010)

We have several VAG vehicles in the family and most are in the 130+/- microns readings. Done lots and not seen any I can recall in the range you list mate, seem low for a Audi?


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

organgrinder said:


> Can anyone tell me approx what reading I should be getting on a 2008 Audi A4 with Brilliant Black (non metallic) paint?
> 
> Does anyone know if modern non metallic finishes like this has a clear top coat?
> 
> ...


Quite a few of the Audi's I've tested in the past seem to have thinnish front wings and bonnets so have always taken it easy. I thought it was previous dealer prep, but maybe they are a bit thinner.

Whats the top of the bonnet reading?

Tim


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

I recently detailed my 2006 Audi A4 and the bonnet readings were around the 180 mark with the sides around 220-250 and the bootlid 150. Roof was quite low at 100-120.

Hope that helps - although I would say that all cars will be different. Depends on how often it has been polished in the past, how thick the original laquer was etc etc. You should go by your own readings.


----------



## organgrinder (Jan 20, 2008)

CleanYourCar said:


> Quite a few of the Audi's I've tested in the past seem to have thinnish front wings and bonnets so have always taken it easy. I thought it was previous dealer prep, but maybe they are a bit thinner.
> 
> Whats the top of the bonnet reading?
> 
> Tim


The top of the bonnet is around 120. The paint looks good from a distance but has lots of swirl marks up close and holograms in the sun.

My wife's B Class Merc only has readings around 120 and that was a new car so I know that's the way it left the factory but since I don't know the history of the Audi I thought I had better check.

The car is a convertible which I think were built at the Karmann plant so I don't know if they had different paint processes.


----------



## organgrinder (Jan 20, 2008)

petemattw said:


> take a reading against the inside of the door or the underside of the bonnet, that will give you an idea of what the factory finish was!


The door checks were about 95 which is a bit less than my BMW (101/103) but then it has paint readings on most panels in the 140's.


----------

